# Chicken Drumsticks Qview



## mrvernall (May 30, 2015)

Hello All

Second time using my smoker :)













20150530_153704.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ May 30, 2015


















20150530_173130.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ May 30, 2015


















20150530_183355.jpg



__ mrvernall
__ May 30, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2015)

Tasty looking legs! Nice smoke! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## smokewood (May 30, 2015)

Good stuff, did you have a play around with your air vents and adjust your temperature?


----------



## mrvernall (May 30, 2015)

Ye, I got it to stay at about 240F for 90mins, then added my hot sauce and cook for 30mins more at about 255F. :yahoo:

In total I used 2 cherry wood and 1 apple.


----------



## smokewood (May 30, 2015)

Excellent, all good practice.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 30, 2015)

Hello.  GREAT looking yard bird there.  Glad all went well.  Bring those to the smoking weekend!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## the black spot (May 31, 2015)

How was the eating on those drumsticks? Looks good!


----------



## mrvernall (May 31, 2015)

It was very nice :)


----------



## smokewood (Jul 5, 2015)

Evening Mikey

Hope you are OK.  Will you be attending the Smoking weekend, more details can be found here if you have not seen the threads http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/221028/important-information-please-read

Can you give us an answer either way as we need to finalise numbers and all that.

Regards

Smokewood


----------



## wade (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Mikey. Great looking chicken legs - a lovely colour and so moist too. Well done


----------

